# Wing Chun Dummy



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 4, 2003)

Could anybody please tell me if there is a big difference in getting a wooden dummy over another material dummy ? 

I have seen dummy's available in different types of material and I was just wondering if there was a difference in practical use and durability ?

Thank You

Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## tmanifold (Apr 5, 2003)

Here is a good article of a guy that use PVC pipe to build his

http://www.wingchun.org/text/misc/mook.html

Tony


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 5, 2003)

Wow.  That's the exact same web site that I used to construct mine, something like 5 years ago.


----------

